# M&P 9 Questions



## Doberman (Dec 17, 2009)

I am looking at getting an M&P 9MM as a CCW. I have a few questions though and was hoping you guy's.gal's could give me some feedback.

1.) Do any of you have problems concealing a 4 or 4-1/2 M&P9?

2.) Those of you with the mag safety.... any problems, concerns, issues?

3.) Which model do you suggest between 4 or 4-1/2 inch barrel? 

4.) When ejecting shell's it looks like (in video's I have watched) it ejects back toward the shooter face. Have you experienced this?

I am looking at the 4 or 4-1/2 inch barrel and do not want to go any smaller because I do not like how the grip is short and my pinkie has nothing to wrap around.

I have plenty of time, as I am not getting my CCW License until February, and plan to rent/shoot multiple models before making a purchase, but having held the M&P9, and all of the information I have read about them I am leaning strongly toward them.

Thanks All :smt180,

~Doberman


----------



## Joey (Dec 7, 2009)

Doberman,

Great question...as I am considering the same gun.. I really hope HGF responds!!!


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

I've been using an M&P9c since June of last year. It is the 3.5" model. The barrel length is not really a problem with concealment but the length of the grip is. I generally carry with the the short magazine. The one without the finger extension. Depending on what I am wearing the extension will print. I carry IWB with a High Noon Public Secret holster. Many people carry the full-size M&P with no concerns but I personally cannot pull it off. Being originally from Michigan and now residing in South Carolina I never feel the need to wear a coat or jacket so the compact models conceal easier for me.

I have roughly 1500 rounds through my compact now and have never had a casing eject back at me or any other failure. The person in the video you watched may be suffering from some grip issues.

One thing to keep in mind, I don't consider my carry weapon to be a range toy. I have others to fit that bill. You mentioned the short grip on the compact model. It is easier to shoot than you think. Try to rent one and see if the short grip is even an issue. As you begin to carry on a daily basis and shoot regularly to keep the skills honed I believe the short grip will not be an issue. I put 25~50 rounds through mine every week. If it is going to be a long range session I will bring multiple guns.

Good luck


----------



## davidw (Oct 24, 2009)

I have read where many people carry the full sizes. I have the M&P 40 compact. For me I would not want to go any bigger than this to carry. I use the finger extension. In fact it is one of the reasons that I decided to buy this over a Glock, HK and others. The grip / fir was the best for me. I love this gun. Good luck.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

As has been mentioned the barrel length is not an issue in concealment but the grip can be.

I can't tolerate a non existant grip either so will not consider a compact which by it's very nature is less effective and more trouble prone than a full size gun.

That said carrying a full size 9/40/357 with 4.25" barrel or 4.5" 45 (all full size) is not a problem for me and most people willing to dress for it.

If you insist on maintaining a sleek outward appearance with tight and tucked shirt and trousers You may have difficulty concealing a cough drop much less a gun.

Ultimately you must make your choice and take your chances.

Edit: I forgot to mention I like the manual safety so much I removed it from my 45. It, to me, was a PITA with no redeeming virtues.

Good luck

tumbleweed


----------



## Doberman (Dec 17, 2009)

Awesome.... Thanks for the responses guy's!

I think I am just going to go for the 4 - 4-1/2" barrel so I can get the full-size grip.... The only time I "have" to dress-up is for work and they will not allow us to carry so..... should not be a problem.

Thanks again!

~Doberman :smt023


----------



## righttoown (Jan 4, 2010)

Just the information I have looking for also. Thanks.


----------



## Bigpoppy (Oct 19, 2008)

I've had my M&P9 for a little over a year now and I am completely satisfied with it. I don't carry it everyday as I used to but I do carry a M&P 357Sig. It has a little more power than the M&P9 so I think it would convince a threat to stop a little more quicker than the 9.


----------

